# Can you ID my Kate Spade?



## baglover29

Hi I'm from Singapore and I'm new to this blog. I am looking for this Kate Spade bag and wonder does anyone know the name of it? and where can I find it. Thanks for your help


----------



## shoegalalabama

go to this website www.ihatecounterfeitbags.info  It's a website all about Kate spade bags


----------



## baglover29

shoegalalabama said:
			
		

> go to this website www.ihatecounterfeitbags.info It's a website all about Kate spade bags
> 
> Tries but couldn't find this bag either.


----------



## harm0ni

You should check her website.

It's from the fall or spring collection of 05.  I think that it might be a spencer in the chocolate/coral combination.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

It's a Larrabee Noel...Samson I think? From this Spring's collection.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

I know those are still in stores, you might call Kate Spade near you to see if they have one...


----------



## baglover29

Thanks for all the information. I'll start the hunt now, let me know if you have more information about this bag.


----------



## shoegalalabama

baglover....I had a bag that I wanted to know the name of. I went onto the Kate spade forum on ebay,which isrun by the same woman as the website I gave you and they told me the name in 2 seconds. They are very knowledgeable. Just go to Ebay - communities and look for kate spade


----------



## baglover29

I wrote to Kate Spade and they told me this is Larabee Noel Annette. Unfortunately our Singapore store here has sold out this design. I'm looking for online stores now that carry this design and deliver to Singapore. Any idea which online stores carry Kate Spade?


----------



## TammyD

baglover29 said:
			
		

> I wrote to Kate Spade and they told me this is Larabee Noel Annette. Unfortunately our Singapore store here has sold out this design. I'm looking for online stores now that carry this design and deliver to Singapore. Any idea which online stores carry Kate Spade?


 
You can try katespade.com and buy from there.


----------



## kathyrose

You could try your luck on eBay too. Just make sure to check for all the points that make it authentic. I don't think that design is copied much but I can be wrong.


----------



## neverenoughhandbags

nordstrom and neiman marcus carry kate spade online.


----------



## baglover29

I've tried all but was told that it has been sold out.


----------



## baglover29

I'm still on my Kate Spade Larabee Noel Annette hunt. Anyone idea which other online shop carries Kate Spade Handbag? Any website in Hong Kong, Taiwan or Japan. I've tried all UK & US site but can't find any.


----------



## mahanica

Hi, I maybe able to help you. Email me directly at mahanica@hotmail.com


----------



## 3ntmonty

Hi there,

Can anyone please identify the Kate Spade handbag in the image attachment?

Thanks!!


----------



## sara_g

I don't know the specific style, but it's from the Saratoga collection in Nile/Espresso.  Maybe if you have a bigger picture or one from a different angle I could tell what the style is.


----------



## tonij2000

It's nylon with leather straps, leather bottom and has the noel insignia feet...TIA!

This is one of two bags I have that I don't know the names of.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Or the name of the pattern? Thanks!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Any ideas?


----------



## sara_g

That line of material is the 'Palma' line; I'm not sure about that style though.


----------



## SoxFan777

Yes, it is Palma.  i have it but I haven't used it yet (I have a more "hobo" like style, though)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

That's right! I remember now!! Thank you so much!


----------



## joiseygirl27

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3455/3368168405_6344cbe7f4.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3589/3368993340_5e0c07617b.jpg

It was a gift I received about 5 years ago & I can't find the paperwork that came with it. If anyone knows the name I'd be grateful. Thanks!


----------



## sara_g

Are you sure it's real?  I've never seen that pattern or style before.  You might want to post it here in the kate spade authentication forum (and be sure to include pictures of the inside, labels, and any stamped hardware)


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

No, it's authentic--I'm sure. I believe it's called a baguette, but of that I'm not sure!


----------



## joiseygirl27

sara_g said:


> Are you sure it's real?  I've never seen that pattern or style before.  You might want to post it here in the kate spade authentication forum (and be sure to include pictures of the inside, labels, and any stamped hardware)



I'm positive it's real. My husband bought it for me off either Neimanmarcus.com or Nordstrom.com 5 years ago. It's an old design that's probably why you don't recognize it. There were 2 of this design, mine is the smaller one, there was also a larger size.


----------



## amy84023

sara_g said:


> Are you sure it's real?  I've never seen that pattern or style before.  You might want to post it here in the kate spade authentication forum (and be sure to include pictures of the inside, labels, and any stamped hardware)



I've seen the pattern before, although not the style.  KS seems to be one of those brands where styles come out and fly very much under the radar and then disappear...maybe its because she comes out with _so many_ bags each season.  I've had KS bags that I've sold on feebay that people didn't believe wee real because they were so darn obscure lol!


----------



## Nona

I bought this a few years ago at Macy's and have somehow forgotten the name. I am thinking of selling it but OBVIOUSLY that's hard to do if I don't know the name of the bag! 

I am hoping some awesome tPFer will know and be able to tell me!
Thanks!


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

The style is called Thea. I'm not sure what the collection is, though.


----------



## gappgirl18

Hello!  This bag is called the Palma Thea Botanical, very pretty!!


----------



## Nona

OMG! You guys are the best. Thanks so much.
Now I have to find some on the interwebz to price check for! Thanks!


----------



## gappgirl18

Nona said:


> OMG! You guys are the best. Thanks so much.
> Now I have to find some on the interwebz to price check for! Thanks!


 
No problem


----------



## redsonja1313

Hi, got this from my sister, and I am trying to figure out the style. Any help is appeciated !!


----------



## slinky

Hi hi,

I need help to identify my baby blue Kate Spade.

Thanks


----------



## slinky

any idea which model is this, from Kate Spade?


----------



## sara_g

The pattern is called "punched noel," but I'm not sure what the shape/style of the bag is.


----------



## tboord

I have a KS leather pebbled double handle bag in pink but don't know the name.  Please see attached picture and thanks for your input.


----------



## SCOTTISHMOMOF2

Hi there,

I hope someone who's a Kate Spade expert might be able to help. My husband and I were in New York in November 2008 for an anniversary trip (we live in Scotland). We went to Woodbury Common Kate Spade outlet and I got a really nice wallet. It was black leather, quite wide (rectangular) and had Kate Spade New York printed on the front. It had a really lovely striped fabric lining. It was around $120 at the outlet store.

We were on holiday in Spain last week and some scumbag stole my purse and its contents. I am really sad - the wallet holds sentimental memories of our 10th wedding anniversary trip. 

I have been online trying to find the name of my lovely wallet for replacement purposes but to no avail as yet. Can anyone please help or advise?

I'd be very grateful.


----------



## mikeclark21

Hello all,

Can anyone tell me what the name of this bag was and a good place to look for it???

mattiks.com/kate_spade.jpg

I was shopping several months ago with my wife and she picked up this green purse from Kate Spade and "had to have it".  At the time I was looking for a new job after being laid off and we could not afford to buy it. 

Without her knowing I took a picture of the purse with the intention of going back to pick it up once I got a job and ofcourse, the purse was gone when that happened.

In my infinite wisdom, I took a picture of the purse itself and not the label or name of the bag. 

Thanks in advance!

MC


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

Hi Mike, could you try to post the picture again? It doesn't show up.


----------



## mikeclark21

Sorry about that:

http://mattiks.com/kate_spade.jpg


----------



## someday681

It sorta looks like a Bea bag... Here is one in black: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ffea74e&itemid=220461908018&ff4=263602_263622


----------



## mikeclark21

That's the one!  I just need to find it in green now... Searching Google Products, Ebay, Zappos, etc came up empty.

Xxx
not allowed


----------



## someday681

You could try contacting Kate Spade directly. They might know if some of their retail/outlet stores have any.


----------



## ballet_russe

mikeclark21 said:


> That's the one!  I just need to find it in green now... Searching Google Products, Ebay, Zappos, etc came up empty.



it's not a new caanan bea bag. it's different.  the one OP posted has a tassle and perforated leather trim.

buying and selling is not allowed on tpF!!


----------



## ballet_russe

OP, there is a similar but not identical one on sale at KateSpade.com right now

http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3739485&cp=1872494.3613936.3881513


----------



## tokidokilove

I believe the bag might have been a griffen tote. It was a smaller tote, about the size of a piece of paper. The opening zipped. It was four or so different colors (squares) and seemed to be patent leather with two black handles.

Any help identifying this would be appreciated!!!!

THANKS


----------



## Nona

I know it's been almost a year, but anyone have any idea what a good price for one of these would be?


----------



## Janinevs

You should check Ebay, there's a few of those styles there right now. Not sure if they're selling at those prices though. You should try to find some completed listings.


----------



## jennedp

Thanks for any help you can provide.  Fiancee and I are planning on moving in together.    So, we are selling off extra items we simply don't use anymore.  She is reducing the purse collection and I am reducing the home audio gear.  

Anyone know the collection or the name of this purse?  I looked at different blogs and even the wayback internet machine but came up empty handed.

I know, a man asking for help.  I previously was on here looking for info on the Van Clef Alhambra collection.  I'd offer pictures of the closet organizer I made for her handbags, but our new place will have a better one.  







Thanks much,

Edward


----------



## lucretias

i think this is an older style form the early 2000;s boarskins leather and gold lettering. Hope others can help!


----------



## realemilyokay

Hi everyone!

You can usually find me on here in the coach or juicy forums, so I hope I am putting this thread in the right section!?

I have a Kate Spade organizer that I've had for awhile now (probably at least 5-6 years).  I only used it for like 6months and it just wasn't for me so it ended up in storage.

*xxxxx not allowed*  Problem is - I have NO idea how to list this.  I don't know the style name or anything... so I am hoping someone here will recognize it and could help me out?  It's the smaller organizer from Kate Spade, not the big one.  I am going to try and attach pictures but, I've never done this so hopefully I do it right! lol.

TIA for your help!  Anyone have any idea how much one of these might go for?  I tried to look on ebay but couldn't find anything remotely like it...

(please ignore our disgusting exploding closet in the background, lol)


----------



## realemilyokay

realemilyokay said:


> Hi everyone!
> *xxxxx not allowed* Problem is - I have NO idea how to list this. I don't know the style name or anything... so I am hoping someone here will recognize it and could help me out? It's the smaller organizer from Kate Spade, not the big one. I am going to try and attach pictures but, I've never done this so hopefully I do it right! lol.


 
Swanky Mama of Three... I see that you edited my post... can you please PM me or something and tell me what I wrote that is not allowed???  Thanks.


----------



## realemilyokay

gave this a few days before bumping but... bump... can anyone help me identify this style... please??


----------



## realemilyokay

bumping again... 9 days later... can ANYONE please help me out??? 

Pretty please?


----------



## kateincali

I could be totally off here, but there were similar prints used in the 2000 collection. I say now it'd be $10-$20. If you look at ebays completed listings the organizers/planners usually don't go for much.


----------



## kateincali

I've Google imaged searched this bag to death and I just can't find out anything about it. I know it was purchased it early 2008 but, just because I'm picky like this, I would like to know the style. It wouldn't be bothering me so much if it wasn't apparently so hard to find out, now I _have_ to find out or it's going to keep bugging me  Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## Morisa

Looks like it is a "francis" style bag.  Not sure which specific collection, though.  It looks similar to these bags in the shape: 
http://www.pursepage.com/kate-spade-handbags/kate-spade-raleigh-suede-francis-bag.html
http://www.pursepage.com/kate-spade-handbags/kate-spade-pasadena-francis.html
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-clarkson-francis-shoulder-bag/2943409


----------



## kateincali

you're awesome, thank you! that led me down the right path, i think it's the gold version of the belle isle francis. again, thank you!


----------



## fdfriedrich

It's from Spring 2004.  It's the Sardinia Champagne tote, palm with leather trim. 

Here's a link: http://ihatecounterfeitbags.info/spring2004sardinia




jennedp said:


> Thanks for any help you can provide.  Fiancee and I are planning on moving in together.    So, we are selling off extra items we simply don't use anymore.  She is reducing the purse collection and I am reducing the home audio gear.
> 
> Anyone know the collection or the name of this purse?  I looked at different blogs and even the wayback internet machine but came up empty handed.
> 
> I know, a man asking for help.  I previously was on here looking for info on the Van Clef Alhambra collection.  I'd offer pictures of the closet organizer I made for her handbags, but our new place will have a better one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks much,
> 
> Edward


----------



## fdfriedrich

I have this bag!  It's the Amanda style bracelet bag, in Pompano Paisley print.  It came in large & a smaller size.  Yours looks like the large size. It was from Spring of 2004. 




redsonja1313 said:


> Hi, got this from my sister, and I am trying to figure out the style. Any help is appeciated !!


----------



## fdfriedrich

It is authentic - I remember the print.  I believe it's from the "Nice Floral" collection, Fall 2004.  The style is the small Marina hobo (I think). 




joiseygirl27 said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3455/3368168405_6344cbe7f4.jpg
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3589/3368993340_5e0c07617b.jpg
> 
> It was a gift I received about 5 years ago & I can't find the paperwork that came with it. If anyone knows the name I'd be grateful. Thanks!


----------



## fdfriedrich

It looks like a Kiki from the "Nylon and Leather" collection (2002 - 2003).




tonij2000 said:


> It's nylon with leather straps, leather bottom and has the noel insignia feet...TIA!
> 
> This is one of two bags I have that I don't know the names of.


----------



## devonte

Yes Sardinia Champagne tote having palm with leather trim.


----------



## bakeacookie

Can anyone identify my bag please?


----------



## silverstar16

Does anyone know which bag this is? If it helps, it has a green lining. TIA!


----------



## silverstar16

Anyone recognize this bag? The seller says she doesn't know the name of the bag so I wasn't able to google it to see if it's a legit KS style.


----------



## Morisa

silverstar16 said:


> Does anyone know which bag this is? If it helps, it has a green lining. TIA!



What does the backside of the bag look like?  From this angle it looks like a wellesley little maeda, but it also looks like the leather is rather broken in.


----------



## Morisa

silverstar16 said:


> Anyone recognize this bag? The seller says she doesn't know the name of the bag so I wasn't able to google it to see if it's a legit KS style.



Kate spade gabriel.  can't tell if it's the small or large version though, but nothing raises a red flag.  

See http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/kate-spade-new-york-gabriel-leather-tote-small/prod141930116/


----------



## Morisa

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 1963910
> 
> 
> Can anyone identify my bag please?



Kinda late, but that looks like a barrow street anabel tote.  Does it have a full zipper top?


----------



## bakeacookie

Morisa said:


> Kinda late, but that looks like a barrow street anabel tote.  Does it have a full zipper top?



It does!


----------



## jholtzm

Hey y'all. I acquired this cute little Kate Spade Evening Bag today. It appears to be authentic, but I've never seen the style before. Can anyone ID?

It's some sort of fabric (chenille?) over leather with gold and black enamel logo hardware and a green satin interior.


----------



## oxcoco

are there fake ones for Kate spade? unbelievable.


----------



## jholtzm

oxcoco said:


> are there fake ones for Kate spade? unbelievable.



Are you asking or are you suggesting this bag is fake?  As stated above I wasnt doubting the authenticity (should I be?), I was simply trying to learn the style name.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

*From Fall 2002, it's the Zhivago. Exterior is mock lambs wool with gorgeous green satin lining. It's made in Italy, right? They retailed for $250 - $395.*




jholtzm said:


> Hey y'all. I acquired this cute little Kate Spade Evening Bag today. It appears to be authentic, but I've never seen the style before. Can anyone ID?
> 
> It's some sort of fabric (chenille?) over leather with gold and black enamel logo hardware and a green satin interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2168250
> View attachment 2168252
> View attachment 2168253
> View attachment 2168254


----------



## jholtzm

dawnsfinallywed said:


> *From Fall 2002, it's the Zhivago. Exterior is mock lambs wool with gorgeous green satin lining. It's made in Italy, right? They retailed for $250 - $395.*


Ahh yes! Thank you, Thank you, Thank you! I've been driving myself crazy trying to find out what it is for a week straight!


----------



## fashion_finds

cute Kate Spade bag.


----------



## jholtzm

fashion_finds said:


> cute Kate Spade bag.



Thanks I love it and got it for a steal of a price!  Granted, I need another black evening-ish bag like a hole in the head. Lol

Ps.  Anyone and Everyone - Feel free to hijack this tread and post your own ID questions. I noticed there isn't really a consolidated, active area on the board for such questions.


----------



## Design1230

Beautiful steal =)


----------



## shoplately

Hi guys, I have been searching high and low for the model name of this bag. Can anyone ID this? Going to purchase this preloved bag from a very friendly seller! Just wanted to make sure that this model isn't too dated.

Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## Kailuagal

It's the Dot Noel. I have the larger tote and is awesome to travel with. The straps stay on my shoulder and I can fill it with everything. It is an older style but she is still coming out with the Dot Noel bags. Don't know if this reply is too late or if you bought it. You can't go wrong with her bags if you love them!  Hope you bought it and enjoy it!


----------



## kcoach

Can anyone tell me which Maise this is?


----------



## knightal

Looks like a Wellesley Maeda not a Maise.


----------



## kcoach

knightal said:


> Looks like a Wellesley Maeda not a Maise.


 

Ah ok - thanks! Ebay seller said it was a Maise but she didn't remember which one. Oh well, guess I'll see it in person tomorrow... The Maeda looks like it has a big outer pocket on the same side as the Kate Spade logo and this one doesn't.


----------



## knightal

Did you end up finding out what it is?  I thought it was too tall to be a Maise but you were right, it doesn't have the pocket like the Maeda.


----------



## kcoach

knightal said:


> Did you end up finding out what it is?  I thought it was too tall to be a Maise but you were right, it doesn't have the pocket like the Maeda.


 
I still don't know what it is! I was told maybe a Rachelle, but it doesn't look like that. And the Maeda has the pocket and this one doesn't. So no idea what it is!


----------



## Honeylicious

Hi.. any one knows what style is this?  I saw it on google when I was searching for info about the Minka
Thx
oops, sorry for the huge pic


----------



## maalouf73

I'm dying- it's perfect, my friend has it but doesn't know what style it is- I think it's 2012. Any takers?


----------



## Lurvebags

maalouf73 said:


> I'm dying- it's perfect, my friend has it but doesn't know what style it is- I think it's 2012. Any takers?




Vanston Maryclare...I think!


----------



## jeep317

I love it, looks perfect! No style name in the description however. NMA

Ebay item 281403153050.

Thanks!


----------



## BellestChele

I believe that the style name is Curtis. There's a small one and a regular one, this looks like the regular size one.  I hope that helps!


----------



## jeep317

BellestChele said:


> I believe that the style name is Curtis. There's a small one and a regular one, this looks like the regular size one.  I hope that helps!



Thank you!!!


----------



## BellestChele

jeep317 said:


> Thank you!!!




You're welcome!!


----------



## lmissx

Hi guys,
Can you please ID this Kate Spade bag?


I saw the YouTube video review but there's no info provided in the video.
http://youtu.be/QO_R1mqMi9I

Thanks so much!


----------



## lmissx

After some investigation and a few hours of searching the web I got it. This bag is called Hamilton Heights Sloan. No longer available :-/


----------



## jeep317

The color sure is pretty! Do you know what it's called?


----------



## pringirl

I think I saw it in the recent surprise sale.


----------



## lmissx

jeep317 said:


> The color sure is pretty! Do you know what it's called?




It's called Hamilton Heights Sloan. But it's been discontinued.


----------



## lmissx

pringirl said:


> I think I saw it in the recent surprise sale.




Must have been some other one similar to it. Because this one has been discontinued from what I learned.


----------



## wifeyb

hey all! I've been selling glasses for 10 years now and need this bag and any matching accessories in my life asap!! Any info on the name or style number would be amazing! I'm new to Kate spade but fell in love with her for this! thanks all for any help!! xo


----------



## all7s

Awww! I remember this, such a cute bag! I wear glasses too.  I think this came out around  fall 2013. There were other glasses inspired accessories. 

The bag is the Aurelia Court Jessmin tote and the color is either Black / Clotted Cream or Black / White from what I see googling.  Check ebay for one. Good luck!


----------



## wifeyb

all7s said:


> Awww! I remember this, such a cute bag! I wear glasses too.  I think this came out around  fall 2013. There were other glasses inspired accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is the Aurelia Court Jessmin tote and the color is either Black / Clotted Cream or Black / White from what I see googling.  Check ebay for one. Good luck!




I cannot thank you enough! I found one and am purchasing now!!! also do you happen to know what I would search for to find the matching accessories? typing Kate spade glasses brings up thousands lol you can imagine!!!


----------



## all7s

wifeyb said:


> I cannot thank you enough! I found one and am purchasing now!!! also do you happen to know what I would search for to find the matching accessories? typing Kate spade glasses brings up thousands lol you can imagine!!!


Yay!!! I am so happy for you! What luck to find to find it! 

Yeah, Kate Spade has a lot of cute glasses frames not to mention sunglasses, so "glasses" isnt an easy search item. 

Hmmm, it looks like "literary glasses" will pull up more items with that print. "Goreski" is another glasses thing to search for. I have the "Boys Make Passes" bangle and there are some other items in that line too.


----------



## wifeyb

I've been eyeing the black tote with that quote on it!!!  thank you again for the help! after this one I hope to get this one, any idea on this one too??


----------



## LVk8

I had a small pouch in the glasses print that I bought from one of the Secret Sales awhile back that I'd hoped to use as a clutch but wound up giving it away bc it was so stiff & flat that it wasn't very useful to me.  But it was really cute!  The zipper pull was in the shape of a spade!  

If you find one maybe it would work to store a Kindle or a mini iPad or a giant smartphone?


----------



## ilikesunshine

wifeyb said:


> hey all! I've been selling glasses for 10 years now and need this bag and any matching accessories in my life asap!! Any info on the name or style number would be amazing! I'm new to Kate spade but fell in love with her for this! thanks all for any help!! xo
> 
> View attachment 2873910



There's a matching make up bag: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...561?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4b4a1491

the first one is used but this is a new one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...495?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f45dca80f


----------



## wifeyb

ilikesunshine said:


> There's a matching make up bag: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...561?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4b4a1491
> 
> the first one is used but this is a new one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...495?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f45dca80f




I can't thank you enough!!! I'll be getting the second one alone with the KS comic PoP pouch too!!! I can't get enough!! now to decide on the best KS wallet!!! &#128539;


----------



## jade

Don't forget the so cute glasses ring too!

Goreski Glasses Ring


----------



## gurly20

ooooh!! That tote bag looks so good!! Black purses match everything and look very professional! I love purses and i tend to go with black colored bags all the time.


----------



## girlfriday17

My husband bought it for me in Las Vegas probably 5 years ago (I know ancient in handbag years) and I recently was purging my closet and may get rid of it. I recall it being one of the more expensive ones about $695 I believe. The cream leather has a slight sparkle to it.


----------



## all7s

Cool! I love the contrast of the black with cream! Bet that shimmer looks pretty sharp. 

I'm not familiar with this bag, but after some googling, and a few lucky breaks, it looks like it may be the Sullivan Street Melita.


----------



## girlfriday17

all7s said:


> Cool! I love the contrast of the black with cream! Bet that shimmer looks pretty sharp.
> 
> I'm not familiar with this bag, but after some googling, and a few lucky breaks, it looks like it may be the Sullivan Street Melita.


 
That is sounding really familiar. Thanks.


----------



## bagsncakes

Can anyone please identify what this wallet is. I want to look for this but don't know the name


----------



## reginaPhalange

I believe it's the Newbury Lane Cara. It's the outlet version of the boutique's small Stacy


----------



## bagsncakes

reginaPhalange said:


> I believe it's the Newbury Lane Cara. It's the outlet version of the boutique's small Stacy




Thank you. Is there a difference in quality between the outlet and boutique wallet? I prefer the full zip pocket in the Newbury instead of the back tiny pocket on the back of the stacy. Also, do u know which of these is the smallest in size, the Wellesley cara, Newbury cara and stacy?


----------



## j4joanne

Mariamshah said:


> Thank you. Is there a difference in quality between the outlet and boutique wallet? I prefer the full zip pocket in the Newbury instead of the back tiny pocket on the back of the stacy. Also, do u know which of these is the smallest in size, the Wellesley cara, Newbury cara and stacy?



The small stacy is the smallest of the 3 - it is "shorter" than the cara as it's bills slot in the back is not elevated past its top card slot. It is also thinner than the Cara when because it is basically the thickness of the Cara without the back zippered compartment. (I've attached 2 pictures, hopefully that would help with my explanation!)

Wellesley Cara and Newbury Lane Cara is essentially the same wallet made with different exterior leather. Wellesley is made of "cowhide" leather, it is a "soft-touch" texured leather, feels kind of "puffy" when pressed, and easier to scratch Newbury Lane is made of is made of "crosshatched" leather, similar to saffiano leather, is more sturdy, no "puffy" feeling, and is more scratch resistant. If placed side by side, the Wellesley may appear bulkier because of the "puffiness" in its leather, whereas the Newbury Lane will look more compact.


----------



## bagsncakes

j4joanne said:


> The small stacy is the smallest of the 3 - it is "shorter" than the cara as it's bills slot in the back is not elevated past its top card slot. It is also thinner than the Cara when because it is basically the thickness of the Cara without the back zippered compartment. (I've attached 2 pictures, hopefully that would help with my explanation!)
> 
> 
> 
> Wellesley Cara and Newbury Lane Cara is essentially the same wallet made with different exterior leather. Wellesley is made of "cowhide" leather, it is a "soft-touch" texured leather, feels kind of "puffy" when pressed, and easier to scratch Newbury Lane is made of is made of "crosshatched" leather, similar to saffiano leather, is more sturdy, no "puffy" feeling, and is more scratch resistant. If placed side by side, the Wellesley may appear bulkier because of the "puffiness" in its leather, whereas the Newbury Lane will look more compact.




Wow, thank you so much! You're a genius[emoji173]&#65039;
One last question about the zip pocket on the stacy, is it comfortable to use and how many coins can it hold?


----------



## j4joanne

Mariamshah said:


> Wow, thank you so much! You're a genius[emoji173]&#65039;
> One last question about the zip pocket on the stacy, is it comfortable to use and how many coins can it hold?


It really is very small and thin, to be honest; it does expand just a little so it's not completely flat. When I use my small stacy it is often on days where I want to (or can only) carry minimal items (ID + credit cards). I'm in Vancouver, Canada and we have $1 and $2 in a coin so I still feel that I am carrying a reasonable amount of cash in the small stacy if I put ~5 of these coins in there (that'd be like $10 already). If we consider the size of quarters, I'd say about 10 max, after that it just makes your wallet very bulky.


----------



## bagsncakes

j4joanne said:


> It really is very small and thin, to be honest; it does expand just a little so it's not completely flat. When I use my small stacy it is often on days where I want to (or can only) carry minimal items (ID + credit cards). I'm in Vancouver, Canada and we have $1 and $2 in a coin so I still feel that I am carrying a reasonable amount of cash in the small stacy if I put ~5 of these coins in there (that'd be like $10 already). If we consider the size of quarters, I'd say about 10 max, after that it just makes your wallet very bulky.




Thankyou for all the information. I recently bought a tod's wallet for $240. I have been searching for a small wallet which can hold currency, cards and coins. Unfortunately the tod's one, which is a great size, doesn't hold flat currency. I wear small crossbody bags so can't carry a big wallet. Here is what my current wallet looks Like:
	

		
			
		

		
	





As u can see, next to a card the same size of a credit card, this wallet is really small. But it folds my bills really bag, we have plastic currency in Australia, so once it's tightly folded with a crease, it can't be straightened and I don't like that. 
I am not looking a a particular brand. Just any wallet that's fits the bill and is good quality.


----------



## j4joanne

Mariamshah said:


> Thankyou for all the information. I recently bought a tod's wallet for $240. I have been searching for a small wallet which can hold currency, cards and coins. Unfortunately the tod's one, which is a great size, doesn't hold flat currency. I wear small crossbody bags so can't carry a big wallet. Here is what my current wallet looks Like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258173
> 
> View attachment 3258174
> 
> As u can see, next to a card the same size of a credit card, this wallet is really small. But it folds my bills really bag, we have plastic currency in Australia, so once it's tightly folded with a crease, it can't be straightened and I don't like that.
> I am not looking a a particular brand. Just any wallet that's fits the bill and is good quality.



We have plastic bills in Canada too so I totally understand the frustration of a creased bill! I took a few pictures of my Glitter Bug Small Stacy with a card and bill for size reference, hopefully it will give you a better picture of the wallet!

Sorry that I don't have a Cara wallet to show you!


----------



## bagsncakes

Awesome! Thankyou very much for taking the time do do all this, this is great help. I think this is the wallet I'll be looking for [emoji1]


----------



## elation

Hello, can anyone help identify this bag? 

TIA!


----------



## altigirl88

elation said:


> Hello, can anyone help identify this bag?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3357163



Is this at the store?


----------



## elation

altigirl88 said:


> Is this at the store?



Yes, this is at the outlet, but I didn't take a pic of the tag!  I cannot remember the name and was hoping someone else might.


----------



## myluvofbags

elation said:


> Hello, can anyone help identify this bag?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3357163


Perhaps the outlet version of the Doris.


----------



## knightal

elation said:


> Hello, can anyone help identify this bag?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3357163



I found this on ebay (not my listing):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...517547?hash=item2a68102f2b:g:Y6oAAOSwtUtXA~92

Longacre Court Plum


----------



## elation

knightal said:


> I found this on ebay (not my listing):
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/KATE-SPADE-...517547?hash=item2a68102f2b:g:Y6oAAOSwtUtXA~92
> 
> Longacre Court Plum



You're amazing!!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Mroops

My fiancé had this purse stolen from her. She got it from her mother just days before she passed due to a fatal car accident. I am trying to purchase a replacement for her but we can not find it nor do we know what it is besides Kate spade. I attached a couple of pics. Please please help me identify this. I will be so grateful.


----------



## tonij2000

I don't think this is an authentic Kate Spade bag.

Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lindseypeet

I bought this purse summer of 2013 and my luggage was recently lost and the purse was in it. I loved the purse and want to replace it, but I don't know the name of it. Can anyone help me identify it?


----------



## reginaPhalange

It could be the Bond Street Florence Satchel?


----------



## altigirl88

My friend has this in cognac. I just texted her and asked the name?


----------



## altigirl88

I mean texted_ my friend _and asked her the name


----------



## lilac28

I think that Bond Street Florence is correct. I've seen this exact bag in deep plum, cognac and black just this past week at Winners and Marshalls.


----------



## Britexpatbagpuss

Hi Everyone,

I'm trying to identify this bag, it's black leather front and back and suede on the sides.

Thanks!


----------



## GalFriday12

That's a Magnolia Park Ollie satchel.


----------



## JPhantastic

Hi,

I'm trying to identify this bag. I bought it at Nordstrom a while ago, but have no clue what it's call. The inside has bow ties on the liner. The two side pockets are large enough for a slim Lenovo lap top.

Thanks!


----------



## linhdao

Hi everyone,
I've been searching all over the internet for the name of this Kate Spade bag but no result, anyone help me please
Thanks!


----------



## jensta

Hi everyone

This was received as a present but not my style at all so looking to maybe sell. Can anyone please help me with the name of the bag as a starting point? 

TIA


----------



## BeachBagGal

I'm thinking it is an outlet bag. Not sure on name. Hopefully someone else will chime in. [emoji3]


----------



## DizzyFairy

BeachBagGal said:


> I'm thinking it is an outlet bag. Not sure on name. Hopefully someone else will chime in. [emoji3]


Hi BBG, how can you tell it's an outlet bag?  Is it the spade symbol? Thx


----------



## BeachBagGal

DizzyFairy said:


> Hi BBG, how can you tell it's an outlet bag?  Is it the spade symbol? Thx



Yes. What does the interior look like?


----------



## jensta

BeachBagGal said:


> Yes. What does the interior look like?



Pic attached.  Thanks for helping so far!


----------



## jensta

Anybody???


----------



## BeachBagGal

jensta said:


> Pic attached.  Thanks for helping so far!



I wish I had more info. Hopefully someone will chime in.


----------



## nichols5991

The open spade on the front is typically an outlet bag, I believe.   I think this is the Southport Avenue Maria.  I do believe I saw this bag at an outlet at one point.


----------



## Sunnydayz83

Hiii  I've been trying to find my purse online but I can't find it anywhere lol. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## MKB0925

Thanks!


----------



## all7s

It looks like a Catherine Street, so I googled that along with Kate Spade. Photos of the "Catherine Street Wensley" seem to resemble yours. I am not familiar with the bag though. I hope this helps!


----------



## jeannasmom

Can you help me identify this Kate Spade bag?  Note-The tassel is attached to the zipper pull of inside center zip pocket. Thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jeannasmom said:


> Can you help me with the name of this Kate Spade bag?  The tassel is attached to the interior zipper pull, which I haven't seen before.



Pic?


----------



## jeannasmom

BeachBagGal said:


> Pic?


Sorry, it's been a while since I've posted! I just added photos to my inquiry.


----------



## BeachBagGal

jeannasmom said:


> Sorry, it's been a while since I've posted! I just added photos to my inquiry.



No problem. Looks like an outlet bag. Other than that I'm not sure of the name. I'm more familiar with the boutique bags. Hopefully someone else can help you out.


----------



## jeannasmom

BeachBagGal said:


> No problem. Looks like an outlet bag. Other than that I'm not sure of the name. I'm more familiar with the boutique bags. Hopefully someone else can help you out.


OK...thank you for your quick response!


----------



## houseof999

I think it's this one..
 kate spade new york Grey Street Dominique Leather Satchel  https://www.ruelala.com/boutique/product/101692/32977695/?inv=houseof999


----------



## JLR1115

Can someone please identify this purse?
It's a black leather crossbody with a magnetic closure front  pocket.
Interior is black and white stripe- saw it in a video but she didn't know the name of the bag!
It's like a leather version of the nylon Joni, but any research I'm doing is failing me!


----------



## JLR1115

Can someone please identify this purse?
It's a black leather crossbody with a magnetic closure front pocket.
Interior is black and white stripe- saw it in a video but she didn't know the name of the bag!
It's like a leather version of the nylon Joni, but any research I'm doing is failing me!


----------



## reginaPhalange

JLR1115 said:


> Can someone please identify this purse?
> It's a black leather crossbody with a magnetic closure front  pocket.
> Interior is black and white stripe- saw it in a video but she didn't know the name of the bag!
> It's like a leather version of the nylon Joni, but any research I'm doing is failing me!



Not sure if this is gonna be any help, I don't know the exact name of the bag but I do know that they always have this bag at the outlet especially in the spring/summer in various colours

ETA: I did a quick search, I believe it's the kate spade southport avenue cora


----------



## JLR1115

reginaPhalange said:


> Not sure if this is gonna be any help, I don't know the exact name of the bag but I do know that they always have this bag at the outlet especially in the spring/summer in various colours
> 
> ETA: I did a quick search, I believe it's the kate spade southport avenue cora



I don't believe the Cora has the exterior front pocket, but it's very close!
Unfortunately I don't have an outlet near me :/
I wish I did though! Would make this a lot easier! Lol


----------



## tearose

Please help me identify this bag


View attachment 3751770



Pardon the quality, these are the sellers photos not mine.


----------



## AmBam1323

Does anyone know the name of this bag and the collection? Thank you in advance!


----------



## AmBam1323

Does anyone know the name of this bag and the collection? Thank you in advance!


----------



## bermin salazar

Does anyone know the name of this bag? Thanks a lot!


----------



## missholly1212

Hi, I’m new to this forum, I’m usually in the Louis Vuitton/ Mulberry forums. I have just bought this new to me bag and would love to know her name.
Thank you in advance


----------



## missholly1212

missholly1212 said:


> Hi, I’m new to this forum, I’m usually in the Louis Vuitton/ Mulberry forums. I have just bought this new to me bag and would love to know her name.
> Thank you in advance



Forgot the photo[emoji12]


----------



## bankygirl

I would have to see the strap, but it looks like the Sedgwick Place Delaney bag to me, though the quilting pattern doesn't quite match. It's beautiful!


----------



## missholly1212

bankygirl said:


> I would have to see the strap, but it looks like the Sedgwick Place Delaney bag to me, though the quilting pattern doesn't quite match. It's beautiful!



Hi bankygirl, thank you for that I have a pic of the strap


----------



## Dixie13

Hi.  Did you ever find out the name of this bag? I also have one, but with pink lining


----------



## jaymeson

I am trying to identify the bag in this picture. Any assistance would be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## crabbers




----------



## ClassicJ

Not sure if this is where I should post this but I’ve been looking and can’t find anywhere else. I picked this up off fb marketplace today and I can’t find it online. Just wondering what the name is?


----------



## ClassicJ

ClassicJ said:


> Not sure if this is where I should post this but I’ve been looking and can’t find anywhere else. I picked this up off fb marketplace today and I can’t find it online. Just wondering what the name is?




It looks like a Hayden but I can’t figure out which line because of the bottom colorblock.  I do know it’s an outlet bag.  Any help appreciated!


----------



## Mrs. Blue

Can someone please help me identify this kate spade bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thank you


----------



## stormbell

HI All,

I'm new to this forum and I'm so excited to have found my purse-loving "family"!!  I'm in the process of sorting through my purses and I need some help with identifying the names of these two bags.  Can you help?

1:  A tote with brown leather and white/black accents




2:  A tote with gray pebbled leather with expandable sides




Thank you!


----------



## bronwyn25

so I found this Kate Spade bad in a winners a few months ago and regretfully didn't purchase it. does anyone happen to know the name of this particular style? ive tried looking on the Kate Spade website but have not seen it! Really been regretting not purchasing it! if anyone knows anything about this particular bag i would super appreciate it! Thanks in advance!


----------



## muggles

Kate Spade Orchard Valley Doris


----------



## muggles

Doris Harwood, finding it listed under both names on eBay


----------



## bronwyn25

muggles said:


> Kate Spade Orchard Valley Doris


you are a lifesaver! thank you so much!


----------



## Brimarie2018

I just purchased this beautiful Kate Spade bag. I’m almost certain it’s vintage Kate, but I would love to learn more. Does anyone have any insight on when this was made and any other details?


----------



## MelisaW

I saw this bag in a shop with me at TJ Maxx video on YouTube and I didn’t get enough info to identify it!  I’ve searched and found bags similar but not one that has the exact same strap and hardware design. Can anyone tell me what this is and let me search for it more effectively than I have been?? 

So sorry if this question has already been posed!


----------



## pursesandoxies

MelisaW said:


> I saw this bag in a shop with me at TJ Maxx video on YouTube and I didn’t get enough info to identify it!  I’ve searched and found bags similar but not one that has the exact same strap and hardware design. Can anyone tell me what this is and let me search for it more effectively than I have been??
> 
> So sorry if this question has already been posed!


Looks like the "Make It Mine Candace".


----------



## MelisaW

That’s it! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## pursesandoxies

MelisaW said:


> That’s it! Thank you! Thank you!


You're welcome  =)


----------



## MelisaW

Want to help me with one more?..
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 One more for now that is!


----------



## ClassicJ

MelisaW said:


> I saw this bag in a shop with me at TJ Maxx video on YouTube and I didn’t get enough info to identify it!  I’ve searched and found bags similar but not one that has the exact same strap and hardware design. Can anyone tell me what this is and let me search for it more effectively than I have been??
> 
> So sorry if this question has already been posed!



Ooh pretty. I might have to go check my local store!


----------



## MelisaW

ClassicJ said:


> Ooh pretty. I might have to go check my local store!


i know right! Here's a couple more I've seen. I need help identifying them all so I can have all the bags!


----------



## ClassicJ

MelisaW said:


> i know right! Here's a couple more I've seen. I need help identifying them all so I can have all the bags!
> View attachment 4370138
> View attachment 4370139



Staaaaap!  It’s not my day off yet [emoji23]


----------



## walkrunnnerr

Hi,  I'm new here. Can someone tell me the name of this Kate Spade bag? Thankx!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Is there a style number or any identifying info on the tag?


----------



## walkrunnnerr

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Is there a style number or any identifying info on the tag?





OogleAtLuxury said:


> Is there a style number or any identifying info on the tag?


----------



## walkrunnnerr

walkrunnnerr said:


> View attachment 4375069
> View attachment 4375081


This is the only tag inside the bag.


----------



## simplyparticula

Definitely from the Cobble Hill line, warm putty  - Small Harris, maybe. Although it should have a crossbody strap.


----------



## hillaryhath

Does anyone know anything about this tote bag? I found it on therealreal last year and I’m 80% sure I want to sell it. I think I read somewhere that was part of the Rambling Roses line but it looks nothing like the three toiletry pieces I have from that collection (I included a picture of them). How much should I ask if I do decide to sell it?



Thanks in advance!


----------



## walkrunnnerr

Thankx! It was purchased at a thrift store "as is" meaning the strap was unavailable.


----------



## pursesandoxies

hillaryhath said:


> Does anyone know anything about this tote bag? I found it on therealreal last year and I’m 80% sure I want to sell it. I think I read somewhere that was part of the Rambling Roses line but it looks nothing like the three toiletry pieces I have from that collection (I included a picture of them). How much should I ask if I do decide to sell it?
> View attachment 4376169
> View attachment 4376170
> 
> Thanks in advance!


It's a Francis but I don't remember the name of the line.  If you look inside the bag there's a small white tag with a style number that will begin with PXRU or WKRU and then you could Google or try it in an ebay search.


----------



## pursesandoxies

MelisaW said:


> Want to help me with one more?..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more for now that is!


Grant Park Shelby


----------



## pursesandoxies

MelisaW said:


> i know right! Here's a couple more I've seen. I need help identifying them all so I can have all the bags!
> View attachment 4370138
> View attachment 4370139


Wallet is a Layton
Bag is Mulberry Street Lise


----------



## MelisaW

Thank you purseanddoxies! I need to stop before I get in troubled


----------



## erinmcgrath

Oh, my goodness, that is beautiful! It reminds me of the Palm Beach collection around 2002. Is the handle metal?


----------



## pursesandoxies

MelisaW said:


> Thank you purseanddoxies! I need to stop before I get in troubled


You're welcome =)


----------



## Heather3027

Hi everyone, good afternoon. I just bought this purse and the lady assured me it's authentic. But I'm having trouble finding information online about it. Can anyone help me authenticate it? It is black vinyl with fabric canvas material. There is a serial number inside with a made-in-china tag, but no Kate Spade tag in the interior. Thank you.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

Can anyone kindly ID this bag and accessories? Sadly this is the only picture I have.


----------



## jcnc

Hello TPFers,

I recently bought a new to me Kate spade crossbody bag. It’s a factory design but I am not sure which model/line is it.

Can anyone help identify?

Thanks a ton!!


----------



## pursesandoxies

Heather3027 said:


> Hi everyone, good afternoon. I just bought this purse and the lady assured me it's authentic. But I'm having trouble finding information online about it. Can anyone help me authenticate it? It is black vinyl with fabric canvas material. There is a serial number inside with a made-in-china tag, but no Kate Spade tag in the interior. Thank you.


It's authentic.  It's an older style Maise  I believe it was the Grove Court Flora Maise.


----------



## pursesandoxies

CoachCatcher45 said:


> Can anyone kindly ID this bag and accessories? Sadly this is the only picture I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411588


I'm sorry, all of the items pictured appear to be fake.  Without any other pics there's no way to prove authenticity but to me the design is off and the font is too big.


----------



## rjc

Trying to identify this bag - looks similar to Southport Avenue Maria, but I think it's bigger. TIA!


----------



## jcnc

rjc said:


> View attachment 4426815
> View attachment 4426817
> View attachment 4426818
> 
> Trying to identify this bag - looks similar to Southport Avenue Maria, but I think it's bigger. TIA!


Looks like Cobble Hill to me.


----------



## pursesandoxies

rjc said:


> View attachment 4426815
> View attachment 4426817
> View attachment 4426818
> 
> Trying to identify this bag - looks similar to Southport Avenue Maria, but I think it's bigger. TIA!


Cobble Hill Little Minka


----------



## muneed

Please kindly help, is this logo Kate Spade bag? If not anyone know what’s this brand log, please....

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Floxy_Swoosh

What is her name?  Thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’m desperately ooking for this bag. Anyone know the model and color combo name and / or where to find it? Help!


----------



## pursesandoxies

Sparkletastic said:


> I’m desperately ooking for this bag. Anyone know the model and color combo name and / or where to find it? Help!


Looks  like its out of stock on the website.  It's called "Dolly' and the color is Verona Green.  The style number is PXRUA326.  If you call customer service they might be able to track it down for you or Google the name snd color and another store might have it.  Good luck on your search!


----------



## pursesandoxies

Floxy_Swoosh said:


> View attachment 4462858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is her name?  Thank you!


It's from the outlet but I don't remember the name off hand.  There will be a tag inside with the style number.  It'll begin with "WKRU" and if you Google the style number the name will pop up from a resale site.


----------



## Sparkletastic

pursesandoxies said:


> Looks  like its out of stock on the website.  It's called "Dolly' and the color is Verona Green.  The style number is PXRUA326.  If you call customer service they might be able to track it down for you or Google the name snd color and another store might have it.  Good luck on your search!


Thanks, I was able to purchase a couple directly from a store.


----------



## pursesandoxies

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks, I was able to purchase a couple directly from a store.


You're welcome


----------



## Iamnuts

i have this bag and would love to know the model and year it is from if anyone can help.
Thanks


----------



## pursesandoxies

Iamnuts said:


> View attachment 4500711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have this bag and would love to know the model and year it is from if anyone can help.
> Thanks


There should be a small square tag somewhere in the bag, probably in the pocket.  It'll begin with "WKRU" or "PXRU". If you Google that style number something should pop up.


----------



## Iamnuts

Thanks for that reply. I cannot find any small tag on the inside. I sure hope I did not get a fake.


----------



## onemissa

Does anyone know the name of this tote? Any help would be appreciated. Thx


----------



## pursesandoxies

Iamnuts said:


> Thanks for that reply. I cannot find any small tag on the inside. I sure hope I did not get a fake.


It's not a fake.  The tag is very small and hard o find sometimes.  If you're not comfortable with the purchase, return it.


----------



## pursesandoxies

onemissa said:


> Does anyone know the name of this tote? Any help would be appreciated. Thx


Cameron Laptop Tote, its from the outlets.


----------



## dreamingdahliaa

Can anyone help ID the name of this crossbody please? Been searching in vain everywhere!


----------



## thomas1989

Hello! I'm struggling to find the model of this bag. Does anyone know it?


----------



## thomas1989

Hello! I'm struggling to find the model of this bag.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Does anyone know this model, or if it's out?


----------



## ifahima

Hello everyone! My husband bought me this bag a couple of years ago, was wondering what it's name is? It has a long, removable, adjustable strap.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Iamnuts said:


> Thanks for that reply. I cannot find any small tag on the inside. I sure hope I did not get a fake.


It's definitely not a fake...


----------



## beccalanderr

I’ve been scouring to find the name of this bag!! Does anyone have a clue???


----------



## ChrisCross

Hi! What is the name of this bag? I know I’ve seen it awhile ago, and there are so many bow bags to go through!


----------



## Lozenray

Been cleaning this bag and restoring it. To be honest not overly familiar with Spade bags...can someone identify me?


----------



## anne_713

I apologize in advance. I’m not knowledgeable in Kate Spade bags at all. A lady at church was carrying this and she wasn’t sure exactly what is was as it was her daughters. It had a top handle and a crossbody strap. Pebbled. Had some structure but was a little floppy. Maybe a Jackson or Devin? Sorry it is sideways. It’s not on my phone and I’m not sure how to rotate.


----------



## Dogmominaz

anne_713 said:


> I apologize in advance. I’m not knowledgeable in Kate Spade bags at all. A lady at church was carrying this and she wasn’t sure exactly what is was as it was her daughters. It had a top handle and a crossbody strap. Pebbled. Had some structure but was a little floppy. Maybe a Jackson or Devin? Sorry it is sideways. It’s not on my phone and I’m not sure how to rotate.


I think this is the Chester Street Miri - I have one in black:

https://www.katespade.com/products/chester-street-miri/WKRU4076.html


----------



## steviehigg

Hi! Does anyone know what line this bag is from? I'm worried it may be a fake as I cannot find the line. Thank you in advance!!

https://www.tradesy.com/i/kate-spade-crossbody-new-bandbag-light-pink-leather-satchel/26108724/


----------



## ultrajavajunkie

steviehigg said:


> Hi! Does anyone know what line this bag is from? I'm worried it may be a fake as I cannot find the line. Thank you in advance!!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/i/kate-spade-crossbody-new-bandbag-light-pink-leather-satchel/26108724/


Durham?


----------



## steviehigg

ultrajavajunkie said:


> Durham?


I think you're right! whew, thank you!!! that much closer to authenticating


----------



## sonya5625

can anyone help to identify this bag ?


----------



## Sassysal




----------



## CoachCatcher45

I got this bag secondhand many years ago and I’d like to have it kindly identified.


----------



## ChrisCross

Hello! Would love help identifying this one (sorry for bad pics). A saffiano dome satchel sort of like the Maise but not quite, and the handles are upright? Thank you!


----------



## KaySpade

Hi all! Excited to be here, can anyone help me identify the style of this bag please!


----------



## wineaboutit

Are there any tags inside? Material tag or style number?


----------



## pinkrosefyre

It's the Bennett Ryn Street crossbody in gray and pink, but I'm trying to find out what the official shade of pink is, according to Kate Spade. I'd like get a matching pink wallet, preferably one that snaps with an ID window. Thanks!


----------



## KaySpade

wineaboutit said:


> Are there any tags inside? Material tag or style number?


Hi!!yes Ive uploaded a picture! Thanks for your help.


----------



## KaySpade

Hello! Please help me ID my Kate Spade. Thank you!


----------



## Seafoam&Rhubarb

Someone is offering this bag for sale at a local online thrift shop. I have no idea how old this bag is or what the exact measurements are. I do think she's very cute though, so I would love to know what her name is.


----------



## Seafoam&Rhubarb

Sorry it posted both pictures twice for some reason, I have no idea what I did wrong.


----------



## BethanyN

Hey so I just bought these purses and was wondering the names and possibly the values? I'm new to the purse world and would love to learn more!


----------



## Cleo2019

I can’t find the name of this crossbody anywhere! It has a bright blue interior. Approx.  7”x6.5”x3


----------



## Jproject

Cleo2019 said:


> I can’t find the name of this crossbody anywhere! It has a bright blue interior. Approx.  7”x6.5”x3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4809253


kate spade avva cherrywood


----------



## Jproject

2nd one is  Kate Spade Horseshoe Cove McKenna

Looks like it sold on Poshmark some time ago for $32 https://poshmark.com/listing/GUC-Horseshoe-Cove-McKenna-57d599e4fbf6f911b3000451



BethanyN said:


> Hey so I just bought these purses and was wondering the names and possibly the values? I'm new to the purse world and would love to learn more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687526
> View attachment 4687527


----------



## Smspp

Seafoam&Rhubarb said:


> Someone is offering this bag for sale at a local online thrift shop. I have no idea how old this bag is or what the exact measurements are. I do think she's very cute though, so I would love to know what her name is.
> View attachment 4675012
> View attachment 4675013
> View attachment 4675012
> View attachment 4675013


Kate Spade laurel way evangeline bag, don’t know the color though


----------



## Smspp

ifahima said:


> Hello everyone! My husband bought me this bag a couple of years ago, was wondering what it's name is? It has a long, removable, adjustable strap.
> View attachment 4574831



KS cameron street byrdie - don’t know the color
https://www.katespade.com/products/cameron-street-byrdie/PXRU6912-1.html


----------



## helpfulniche

Hi, does anyone know the style name of this bag?


----------



## ChrisCross

Hi! Can anyone ID this Kate Spade? Thank you!


----------



## bexy

Can you ID this wallet please?


----------



## saristar

Hello. In the upper right corner is a Kate Spade bag spotted at the airport. Can anyone identify it? Thanks!!


----------



## ELLECAP

saristar said:


> Hello. In the upper right corner is a Kate Spade bag spotted at the airport. Can anyone identify it? Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5312466


This is a Hayden satchel, and the style is a little older so it’s not available on the main website anymore but I found a poshmark listing for it! 

Poshmark link


----------



## kate28

Hello! I am new here. I picked up this bag from a thrift store. I am wondering if it is real or not? I can't seem to find the exact model anywhere. Can you help me identify it? Thanks!


----------



## Shelley123#

Helo!  I've searched and cannot find one like this.  Does anyone know the style or year of this Kate Spade?  I know the charm probably was just an addition.


----------



## sdl4cats

Hi all.  A friend passed this along to me.  It's certainly a fun little bag that seems pretty inexpensive.  Seems a bit in poor taste, though....


----------



## Molly0

Just wondering does anyone know if this bag from 2018 is calfskin? & would the leather be chromium tanned?… or veg tanned?
I’m asking because I thrifted this bag and the hardware is very scratched up (so the bag is indeed well loved!) but the leather is pristine like new! Not a mark on it!  A testament to this leather.   Thanks for any opinions!


----------



## Naminé

Molly0 said:


> Just wondering does anyone know if this bag from 2018 is calfskin? & would the leather be chromium tanned?… or veg tanned?
> I’m asking because I thrifted this bag and the hardware is very scratched up (so the bag is indeed well loved!) but the leather is pristine like new! Not a mark on it!  A testament to this leather.   Thanks for any opinions!



I believe this is the Caressa Putnam Drive. Debuted on 6.16.2018.


----------



## Molly0

Naminé said:


> I believe this is the Caressa Putnam Drive. Debuted on 6.16.2018.


Thanks!  Do you know how I could find out about the leather?


----------



## Naminé

Molly0 said:


> Thanks!  Do you know how I could find out about the leather?


I tried looking it up and the leather was described as "smooth leather." So it's most likely cow leather.

Here is the description:

Caressa Putnam Drive Crossbody bag by Kate Spade. 
Smooth black leather.
Magnetic closure. 
Approximately 11”x7”x4” with a 21” strap drop


----------



## Molly0

Naminé said:


> I tried looking it up and the leather was described as "smooth leather." So it's most likely cow leather.
> 
> Here is the description:
> 
> Caressa Putnam Drive Crossbody bag by Kate Spade.
> Smooth black leather.
> Magnetic closure.
> Approximately 11”x7”x4” with a 21” strap drop


Thankyou!

Well it certainly does maintain well!


----------



## natalysi

Hello, does anyone know what is the name of this model? Thanks!


----------



## natalysi

natalysi said:


> Hello, does anyone know what is the name of this model? Thanks!


Oh, I found out now. Didn´t know there was a tag inside. It is Rita Large Hobo bag.


----------



## milagoddess

Could anyone ID this handbag for me?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

sdl4cats said:


> Hi all.  A friend passed this along to me.  It's certainly a fun little bag that seems pretty inexpensive.  Seems a bit in poor taste, though....


And it's totally counterfeit. Please don't donate or try to resell it.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

milagoddess said:


> Could anyone ID this handbag for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595637


I would need much better pictures.


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

kate28 said:


> Hello! I am new here. I picked up this bag from a thrift store. I am wondering if it is real or not? I can't seem to find the exact model anywhere. Can you help me identify it? Thanks!


No. It's not authentic. It's a counterfeit... the thrift store committed a crime selling it to you!


----------



## zampivam

Hi! I’m new also. Bought 2 Kate spade bags. At TJ maxx. as you can imagine I spent a lot of time checking it out in the store. I’ll take a few 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
photos from what I know it looks legit but I honestly need feedback. Thank you!!!


----------



## Angelbethanh

Can anyone help me ID this bag? I purchased it at the Kate Spade shop in Chicago in the 900 N Michigan mall. I was told at the time that it was a test bag, and that it was possible that it wouldn’t end up being made in large numbers. I bought it somewhere around 2016. 

Please forgive the dirt, I need to take it for cleaning.


----------

